# is it true!! that katie price left dogs to die?



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

apparently in the news on sunday, Katie Price left her dogs for 3 months and they died...
is this true?! :O


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh my god!!! I hope not! i really really hope not


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I hope not!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

i hope not ,
surely there would have been plenty said about it if it was, x


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope not it wouldn't surprise me but if it had happened she would have sold the story for tens of thousands of pounds to the highest bidder and it would have been all we heard about for weeks.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmmm, I hope it too - she wouldn't be setting a good example. And repeating what has been said, I'm sure it would be everywhere if it was true ????


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

A couple of years ago a nanny sold a story on her saying that she kep buying in different puppies and left them crated all day & one died in a swimming pool 

She then gets rid of them and buys in more to make sure she gets the right one?!

No idea if its true but was in all the papers!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Where did you hear that about?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i read about the story on sky news, some one posted it as a comment...but i dont know if it is true. The mail on sunday apparently, and i read that she gives away her puppies to the nannys when she gets bored of them...


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

dont know if this is a reliable post of info...but this is shocking
Scheming, cold and only interested in herself: Former groom reveals truth about Katie Price when the cameras are off | Mail Online


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I dont know whether she could leave them to die..... she seems to be really into her horses, so surely you'd think she could love dogs too, but from the sounds of it she only loves them when they're cute and fluffy 

God knows with people like that! I'm sure if her divorce gets messy things like this will come out


----------

